# Best cheapest exotic holiday from Adelaide?



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi my friend and I are wanting to take a beach holiday in June, we're from Adelaide. He wants to go to Langkawi, I am wondering what would be the cheapest places like this for flights and hotels? We will be swimming and drinking and eating. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Bali is always a cheap option, plenty of beach there


----------

